# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Default Username And Password για πολλες συσκευες

## kosko

Default Username and Password for Routers - All makes
Πηγή http://thegreekz.com/forum/showthread.php?p=10865378
Manufactor Product Revision Protocol User ID Password Access comment
2wire wifi routers n/a HTTP none Wireless Admin Almost all 2wire routers
3COM CoreBuilder 7000/6000/3500/2500 Telnet debug synnet
3COM CoreBuilder 7000/6000/3500/2500 Telnet tech tech
3COM HiPerARC v4.1.x Telnet adm (none)
3COM LANplex 2500 Telnet debug synnet
3COM LANplex 2500 Telnet tech tech
3COM LinkSwitch 2000/2700 Telnet tech tech
3COM NetBuilder SNMP ANYCOM snmp-read
3COM NetBuilder SNMP ILMI snmp-read
3COM Netbuilder Multi admin (none) Admin
3COM Office Connect ISDN Routers 5x0 Telnet n/a PASSWORD Admin
3COM SuperStack II Switch 2200 Telnet debug synnet
3COM SuperStack II Switch 2700 Telnet tech tech
3COM OfficeConnect 812 ADSL Multi adminttd adminttd Admin
3COM Wireless AP ANY Multi admin comcomcom Admin Works on all 3com wireless APs
3COM CellPlex 7000 Telnet tech tech User
3COM cellplex 7000 Telnet admin admin Admin
3COM HiPerARC v4.1.x Telnet adm (none) Admin
3COM LANplex 2500 Telnet tech (none) Admin
3COM CellPlex HTTP admin synnet Admin
3COM SuperStack II Switch 2700 Telnet tech tech Admin
3COM CellPlex 7000 Telnet root (none) Admin
3COM HiPerACT v4.1.x Telnet admin (none) Admin
3COM CellPlex 7000 Telnet tech (none) Admin
3COM CellPlex 7000 Telnet admin admin Admin
3COM SuperStack 3 4XXX Multi admin (none) Admin
3COM SuperStack 3 4XXX Multi monitor monitor User
3COM SuperStack 3 4400-49XX Multi manager manager User can access/change operational setting but not security settings
3COM Netbuilder HTTP Root (none) Admin http://10.1.0.1
3COM 3C16450 Multi admin (none) Admin telnet or serial
3COM 3C16406 Multi admin (none) Admin telnet or serial
3COM Office Connect ISDN Routers 5x0 Telnet? n/a PASSWORD Admin
3COM CoreBuilder 7000/6000/3500/2500 Telnet n/a admin Admin
3COM CoreBuilder 7000/6000/3500/2500 Telnet n/a (none) Admin
3COM OfficeConnect ADSL Wireless 11g Firewall Router 3CRWDR100-72 HTTP (none) admin Admin http://192.168.1.1
3Com Internet Firewall 3C16770 HTTP admin password Admin
3Com Shark Fin Comcast-supplied HTTP User Password Diagnostics page 192.160.100.1
3Com 3CRWDR100A-72 2.06 (Sep 21 2005 14:24:4 ::  HTTP admin 1234admin Admin Provided by Ya.com provider in Spain
3M VOL-0215 etc. SNMP volition volition Admin for Volition fibre switches
3c om 812 HTTP Administrator admin Admin
3com cellplex 7000 Telnet operator (none) Admin
3com 3Com SuperStack 3 Switch 3300XM Multi security security Admin
3com superstack II 1100/3300 Console 3comcso RIP000 initialize resets all pws to defaults
3com NetBuilder SNMP (none) admin User SNMP_READ
3com CellPlex 7000 Telnet tech tech Admin
3com super Telnet admin (none) Admin
3com cellplex 7000 Multi admin admin Admin RS-232/telnet
3com CellPlex 7000 Telnet root (none) Admin
3com Netbuilder Multi admin (none) Admin
3com cellplex 7000 Telnet operator (none) Admin
3com OfficeConnect 812 ADSL 01.50-01 Multi admin (none) Admin
3com cellplex Multi admin admin Admin
3com HiPerACT v4.1.x Telnet admin (none) Admin
3com 3c16405 Multi n/a (none) Admin
3com 3c16405 Console Administrator (none) Admin
3com Switch 3300XM Multi admin admin Admin
3com SS III Switch 4xxx (4900 - sure) Telnet recovery recovery resets_all_to_default u need to power off unit. tbl_
3com OfficeConnect Wireless 11g Cable/DSL Gateway HTTP (none) admin Admin
3com 3C16405 Multi admin (none) Admin
3com OfficeConnect 812 ADSL 01.50-01 Multi admin (none) Admin
3com cellplex Multi n/a (none) Admin
3com cellplex Multi admin admin Admin
3com HiPerACT v4.1.x Telnet admin (none) Admin
3com 3c16405 Console Administrator (none) Admin
3com CellPlex 7000 Telnet tech (none) Admin
3com Switch 3300XM Multi admin admin Admin
3com SS III Switch 4xxx (4900 - sure) Telnet recovery recovery resets_all_to_default u need to power off unit. tbl_
3com OfficeConnect Wireless 11g Cable/DSL Gateway HTTP (none) admin Admin
3com 3CRADSL72 1.2 Multi (none) 1234admin Admin snmp open by default with public / private community
3com CB9000 / 4007 3 Console Type User: FORCE (none) Admin This will recover a lost password and reset the switch config to Factory Default
3com officeconnect Multi n/a (none) Admin
3com superstack II Netbuilder 11.1 Multi n/a (none) Admin
3com officeconnect Multi admin (none) Admin
3com office connect 11g Multi admin (none) User
3com LANplex 2500 Telnet n/a admin Admin
3ware 3DM HTTP Administrator 3ware Admin
ACCTON Wirelessrouter T-online HTTP none 0 Admin YEAHH
ADC Kentrox Pacesetter Router Telnet n/a secret
ADIC Scalar 100/1000 HTTP admin secure Admin
ADIC Scalar i2000 Multi admin password Admin
ALCATEL 4400 Console mtcl (none) User
ALLNET T-DSL Modem Software Version: v1.51 HTTP admin admin Admin
AMBIT ADSL Telnet root (none) Admin
AOC zenworks 4.0 Multi n/a admin Admin
APC 9606 Smart Slot Telnet n/a backdoor Admin
APC USV Network Management Card SNMP n/a TENmanUFactOryPOWER Admin nachzulesen unter http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/44899 gruss HonkHase
APC UPSes (Web/SNMP Mgmt Card) HTTP device device Admin Secondary access account (next to apc/apc)
APC Smart UPS Multi apc apc Admin
ARtem ComPoint - CPD-XT-b CPD-XT-b Telnet (none) admin Admin
ASMAX AR701u / ASMAX AR6024 HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
ASMAX AR800C2 HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
ASMAX AR800C2 HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
ASUS WL-500G 1.7.5.6 HTTP admin admin Admin
AVAYA g3R v6 Console root ROOT500 Admin
AVAYA Cajun P33x firmware before 3.11.0 SNMP n/a admin Admin check the Bugtraq archives for more information
AVAYA P333 Telnet Administrator ggdaseuaimhrke Admin
AVAYA P333 Telnet root ggdaseuaimhrke Admin
AXUS AXUS YOTTA Multi n/a 0 Admin Storage DAS SATA to SCSI/FC
Accelerated Networks DSL CPE and DSLAM Telnet sysadm anicust
Aceex Modem ADSL Router HTTP admin (none) Admin
Aceex Modem ADSL Router HTTP admin (none) Admin
Actiontec Wireless Broadband Router Multi admin password Admin Verizon Fios Setup
Advantek Networks Wireless LAN 802.11 g/b Multi admin (none) Admin http://www.advanteknetworks.com/
Aethra Starbridge EU HTTP admin password Admin
AirTies RT-210 AirTies RT-210 AirTies RT-210 Telnet admin admin Admin AirTies RT-210
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 kermit kermit unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 dhs3mt dhs3mt unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 at4400 at4400 unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 mtch mtch unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 mtcl mtcl unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 root letacla unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 dhs3pms dhs3pms unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 adfexc adfexc unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 client client unknown
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 install llatsni unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel PBX 4400 Port 2533 halt tlah unknown thanks to Nicolas Gregoire
Alcatel Office 4200 Multi n/a 1064 Admin by Bazille
Alcatel OmniStack 6024 Telnet admin switch Admin
Alcatel Omnistack/Omniswitch Telnet/Console diag switch Admin
Alcatel Omnistack/omniswitch Telnet diag switch Admin
Alcatel Timestep VPN 1520 3.00.026 Permit config and console root permit Admin Perm/Config port 38036
Alcatel OXO 1.3 Multi (none) admin User
Alcatel OmniPCX Office 4.1 FTP ftp_inst pbxk1064 Installer
Alcatel OmniPCX Office 4.1 FTP ftp_admi kilo1987 Admin
Alcatel OmniPCX Office 4.1 FTP ftp_oper help1954 Operator
Alcatel OmniPCX Office 4.1 FTP ftp_nmc tuxalize NMC
Alcatel 7300 ASAM TL1 SUPERUSER ANS#150 Admin
Allied Telesyn Multi manager friend Admin
Allied Telesyn AT-8024(GB) Console n/a admin Admin
Allied Telesyn AT-8024(GB) HTTP manager admin Admin
Allied Telesyn AT Router HTTP root (none) Admin
Allied Telesyn ALAT8326GB Multi manager manager Admin
Allied Telesyn AT8016F Console manager friend Admin
Allied Telesyn AT-AR130 (U) -10 HTTP Manager friend Admin Default IP is 192.168.242.242
Allnet ALL0275 802.11g AP 1.0.6 HTTP none admin Admin
Alteon ACEDirector3 console admin (none)
Alteon ACEswitch 180e HTTP admin admin Admin
Alteon ACEswitch 180e Telnet admin (none)
Alteon ACEswitch 180e HTTP admin linga Admin none
Alteon AD4 9 Console admin admin Admin Factory default
Ambit Cable Modem 60678eu 1.12 Multi root root Admin
Ambit Cable Modem Multi root root Admin Time Warner Cable issued modem
Ambit ntl:home 200 2.67.1011 HTTP root root Admin This is the cable modem supplied by NTL in the UK
Amitech wireless router and access point 802.11g 802.11b any HTTP admin admin Admin Web interface is on 192.168.1.254 available on the LAN ports of the AP.
Andover Controls Infinity any Console acc acc Admin Building managment system
Apple AirPort Base Station (Graphite) 2 Multi (none) public public See Apple article number 58613 for details
Apple Airport Base Station (Dual Ethernet) 2 Multi n/a password Guest See Apple article number 106597 for details
Apple Airport Extreme Base Station 2 Multi n/a admin Guest see Apple article number 107518 for details
Applied Innovations AIscout Multi scout scout supervisor
Areca RAID controllers Console admin 0 Admin
Arescom modem/router 10XX Telnet n/a atc123 Admin
Asante IntraSwitch multi IntraSwitch Asante Admin
Asante IntraStack multi IntraStack Asante Admin
Asante FM2008 Telnet superuser (none) Admin
Asante FM2008 Multi admin asante Admin
Ascend Yurie Multi readonly lucenttech2
Ascend Router Telnet n/a ascend Admin
Ascend Sahara Multi root ascend
Ascom Ascotel PBX ALL Multi (none) 3ascotel Admin no user req. _by DTK
Asmax Ar-804u HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
Aspect ACD 6 HTTP customer none User views error logs
Aspect ACD 6 Oracle DTA TJM User
Aspect ACD 7 Oracle DTA TJM User
Aspect ACD 8 Oracle DTA TJM User
Asus wl503g All HTTP admin admin Admin
Asus wl500 All HTTP admin admin Admin
Asus wl300 All HTTP admin admin Admin
Asus WL500g Deluxe HTTP admin admin Admin
Asus P5P800 Multi n/a admin User
Atlantis A02-RA141 Multi admin atlantis Admin
Atlantis I-Storm Lan Router ADSL Multi admin atlantis Admin (submit by fedematico)
Avaya Definity G3Si Multi craft (none) Admin
Avaya Cajun Pxxx Multi root root Admin
Avaya Cajun P550R P580 P880 and P882 Multi diag danger Developer
Avaya Cajun P550R P580 P880 and P882 Multi manuf xxyyzz Developer
Avaya Pxxx 5.2.14 Multi diag danger Admin
Avaya Pxxx 5.2.14 Multi manuf xxyyzz Admin
Avaya definity up to rev. 6 any craft crftpw Admin
Avaya CMS Supervisor 11 Console root cms500 Admin
Avaya Definity Multi dadmin dadmin01 Admin
Avocent Cyclade Linux hostnamehere 2.6.11 #1 Tue Mar 28 13:31:20 PST 2006 ppc unknown Multi root tslinux Admin http://www.cyclades.com.au
Axis NETCAM 200/240 Telnet root pass Admin
Axis All Axis Printserver All Multi root pass Admin
Axis Webcams HTTP root pass Admin
Axis 540/542 Print Server Multi root pass Admin
Axis NETCAM 200/240 root pass
Aztecj DSL 600EU 62.53.2 Telnet root admin Admin
Aztecj DSL 600EU 62.53.2 HTTP isp isp Admin backdoor - not in all f/w versions
BBR-4MG and BBR-4HG BUFFALO ALL HTTP root n/a Admin
BMC Patrol 6 Multi patrol patrol User
BMC Software Patrol all BMC unique Administrator the same all over Admin this default user normally for ALL system in this area with one Password
Bausch Datacom Proxima PRI ADSL PSTN Router4 Wireless Multi admin epicrouter Admin
Bay Networks Switch 350T Telnet n/a NetICs Admin
Bay Networks SuperStack II Telnet security security Admin
Bay Networks Router Telnet User (none) User
Bay Networks Router Telnet Manager (none) Admin
Bay Networks Router User (none) User
Bay Networks SuperStack II security security Admin
Bay Networks Switch 350T n/a NetICs Admin
Belkin F5D6130 SNMP (none) MiniAP Admin Wireless Acess Point IEEE802.11b
Belkin F5D7150 FB Multi n/a admin Admin
Benq awl 700 wireless router 1.3.6 Beta-002 Multi admin admin Admin
Billion Bipac 5100 HTTP admin admin Admin
Billion BIPAC-640 AC 640AE100 HTTP (none) (none) Admin
BinTec Bianca/Brick XM-5.1 SNMP n/a snmp-Trap read/write by rootkid
BinTec x1200 37834 Multi admin bintec Admin
BinTec x2300i 37834 Multi admin bintec Admin
BinTec x3200 37834 Multi admin bintec Admin
Bintec Bianka Routers Multi admin bintec Admin
Blue Coat Systems ProxySG 3.x HTTP admin articon Admin access to command line interface via ssh and web gui
Bluecoat ProxySG (all model) SGOS 3 / SGOS4 HTTPS (8082) admin admin Admin
Breezecom Breezecom Adapters 3.x n/a Master Admin
Breezecom Breezecom Adapters 2.x n/a laflaf Admin
Breezecom Breezecom Adapters 4.4.x Console n/a Helpdesk Admin
Breezecom Breezecom Adapters 4.x n/a Super
Breezecom Breezecom Adapters 3.x n/a Master
Breezecom Breezecom Adapters 2.x n/a laflaf
Broadlogic XLT router HTTP webadmin webadmin Admin
Broadlogic XLT router Telnet admin admin Admin
Broadlogic XLT router Telnet installer installer Admin
Brocade Fabric OS All Multi root fivranne Admin Gigiabit SAN (by Nicolas Gregoire)
Brocade Silkworm all Multi admin password Admin Also on other Fiberchannel switches
Brocade Fabric OS Multi admin password Admin Gigabit SAN
Brother NC-3100h (none) access network board access
Brother NC-4100h (none) access network board access
Brother HL-1270n Multi n/a access network board access
Brother NC-2100p Multi (none) access Admin NC-2100p Print Server
Buffalo Wireless Broadband Base Station-g WLA-G54 WBR-G54 HTTP root (none) Admin http://192.168.11.1
CISCO Cache Engine Console admin diamond Admin
CNET CNET 4PORT ADSL MODEM CNAD NF400 Multi admin epicrouter Admin
CNET CSH-2400W unk HTTP admin 1234 Admin
COM3 OLe HTTP admin admin User
CTC Union ATU-R130 81001a Multi root root Admin
Cable And Wireless ADSL Modem/Router Multi admin 1234 Admin
Cabletron Netgear modem/router and SSR netman (none) Admin
Cayman Cayman DSL n/a (none) Admin
Celerity Mediator Multi Multi mediator mediator User
Celerity Mediator Multi root Mau'dib Admin Assumption: the password is Mua'dib
Cellit CCPro Multi cellit cellit Admin
Checkpoint SecurePlatform NG FP3 Console admin admin Admin
CipherTrust IronMail Any Multi admin password Admin
Cisco ConfigMaker cmaker cmaker Admin
Cisco CNR All CNR GUI admin changeme Admin This is the default password for Cisco Network Registrar
Cisco Netranger/secure IDS Multi netrangr attack
Cisco BBSM 5.0 and 5.1 Telnet or Named Pipes bbsd-client changeme2 database The BBSD Windows Client password will match the BBSD MSDE Client password
Cisco BBSD MSDE Client 5.0 and 5.1 Telnet or Named Pipes bbsd-client NULL database The BBSD Windows Client password will match the BBSD MSDE Client password
Cisco BBSM Administrator 5.0 and 5.1 Multi Administrator changeme Admin
Cisco Netranger/secure IDS 3.0(5)S17 Multi root attack Admin must be changed at the first connection
Cisco BBSM MSDE Administrator 5.0 and 5.1 IP and Named Pipes sa (none) Admin
Cisco Catalyst 4000/5000/6000 All SNMP (none) public/private/secret RO/RW/RW+change SNMP config default on All Cat switches running the native CatOS CLI software.
Cisco PIX firewall Telnet (none) cisco User
Cisco VPN Concentrator 3000 series 3 Multi admin admin Admin
Cisco Content Engine Telnet admin default Admin
Cisco AP1200 IOS Multi Cisco Cisco Admin This is when you convert AP1200 or AP350 to IOS
Cisco CiscoWorks 2000 guest (none) User
Cisco CiscoWorks 2000 admin cisco Admin
Cisco ConfigMaker cmaker cmaker Admin
Cisco Ciso Aironet 1100 series Rev. 01 HTTP (none) Cisco Admin
Cisco Aironet Multi (none) _Cisco Admin
Cisco Aironet Multi Cisco Cisco Admin
Cisco HSE Multi root blender Admin
Cisco HSE Multi hsa hsadb Admin
Cisco WLSE Multi root blender Admin
Cisco WLSE Multi wlse wlsedb Admin
Cisco Aironet 1200 HTTP root Cisco Admin
Cisco CallManager HTTP admin admin Admin nabil ouchn
Cisco WSLE all all wlseuser wlsepassword User see also enable passwd
Cisco WLSE all Console enable (none) enable use with wlseuser
Cisco Cisco Wireless Location Appliance 2700 Series prior to 2.1.34.0 Multi root password Admin Added by DPL admin. From http://www.securitytracker.com/alerts/2006/Oct/1017056
Cisco MeetingPlace Console technician 2 + last 4 of Audio Server chasis Serial case-sensitive + 561384 Admin Used for Audio Server or MeetingTime software
Cisco ONS all Multi CISCO15 otbu+1 Admin Optical Network System - http/TL1
Cisco-Arrowpoint Arrowpoint admin system Admin
Compaq Insight Manager administrator administrator Admin
Compaq Insight Manager anonymous (none) User
Compaq Insight Manager user user User
Compaq Insight Manager operator operator
Compaq Insight Manager user public User
Compaq Insight Manager PFCUser 240653C9467E45 User
Comtrend ct-536+ HTTP admin admin Admin
Comtrend ct-536+ HTTP admin 1234 Admin
Conexant Router HTTP n/a epicrouter Admin
Conexant Router HTTP n/a admin Admin yes
Corecess Corecess 3112 HTTP Administrator admin Admin
Corecess 6808 APC Telnet corecess corecess User
Cyclades PR 1000 Telnet super surt Admin mpacheco.inimigo.com
Cyclades TS800 HTTP root tslinux Admin mpacheco.inimigo.com
D-LINK DSL-G664T A1 HTTP admin admin Admin SSID : G664T_WIRELESS
D-Link hubs/switches Telnet D-Link D-Link
D-Link DI-704 rev a Multi (none) admin Admin Cable/DSL Routers/Switches
D-Link DI-804 v2.03 Multi admin (none) Admin Contributed by _CR_
D-Link DWL 900AP Multi (none) public Admin
D-Link DI-614+ HTTP user (none) User by rootkid
D-Link DWL-614+ rev a rev b HTTP admin (none) Admin http://192.168.0.1
D-Link D-704P rev b Multi admin (none) Admin
D-Link DI-604 rev a rev b rev c rev e Multi admin (none) Admin http://192.168.0.1
D-Link DWL-614+ 2.03 HTTP admin (none) Admin
D-Link D-704P Multi admin admin Admin
D-Link DWL-900+ HTTP admin (none) Admin
D-Link DI-704 Multi n/a admin Admin
D-Link DI-604 1.62b+ HTTP admin (none) Admin
D-Link DI-624 all HTTP admin (none) Admin
D-Link DI-624 all HTTP User (none) Admin
D-Link DI-604 2.02 HTTP admin admin Admin
D-Link DWL 1000 HTTP admin (none) Admin
D-Link DI-514 Multi user (none) Admin
D-Link DI-614+ any HTTP admin (none) Admin all access
D-Link DWL 2100AP Multi admin (none) Admin
D-Link DSL-302G Multi admin admin Admin
D-Link DI-624+ A3 HTTP admin admin Admin
D-Link DWL-2000AP+ 1.13 HTTP admin (none) Admin Wireless Access Point
D-Link DI-614+ HTTP admin admin Admin
D-Link Dsl-300g+ Teo Telnet (none) private Admin
D-Link DSL-300g+ Teo HTTP admin admin Admin
D-Link DI-524 all HTTP admin (none) Admin http://192.168.0.1
D-Link firewall dfl-200 HTTP admin admin Admin
D-Link DI-524 all HTTP user (none) User
D-Link DI-634M Multi admin (none) Admin
D-Link DI-524 E1 Telnet Alphanetworks wrgg15_di524 Admin Password is actually firmware image signature. (use hex editor on .bin)
D-link DWL-900AP+ rev a rev b rev c HTTP admin (none) Admin http://192.168.0.50
D-link DSL500G Multi admin admin Admin
D-link DSL-504T HTTP admin admin Admin
D-link DSL-G604T Multi admin admin Admin
D-link Di-707p router HTTP admin (none) Admin
DI624 D-LINK C3 HTTP admin password Admin hardcoded for Verizon FiOS
DIGICOM Michelangelo Wave108 HTTP root admin Admin
DLINK 604 Multi n/a admin Admin
Dallas Semiconductors TINI embedded JAVA Module <= 1.0 Telnet root tini Admin
Datacom BSASX/101 n/a letmein Admin
Datawizard.net FTPXQ server FTP anonymous [email protected] read/write on c:\
Davox Unison Multi root davox Admin
Davox Unison Multi admin admin User
Davox Unison Multi davox davox User
Davox Unison Sybase sa (none) Admin
Deerfield MDaemon HTTP MDaemon MServer Admin web interface to manage MDaemon. fixed June 2002
Dell Laser Printer 3000cn / 3100cn HTTP admin password Admin
Dell Remote Access Card HTTP root calvin Admin
Dell 2161DS Console Switch HTTP Admin (none) Admin case sensitive username
Dell PowerConnect 2724 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Demarc Network Monitor multi admin my_DEMARC Admin
Deutsch Telekomm T-Sinus 130 DSL HTTP (none) 0 Admin
Deutsche Telekom T-Sinus DSL 130 HTTP admin (none) Admin Usuallay also a WirelessLan AP
Deutsche Telekom T-Sinus 154 DSL 13.9.38 HTTP (none) 0 Admin thx to AwdCzAb
Deutsche Telekom T-Sinus 1054 DSL All HTTP (none) 0 Admin
Develcon Orbitor Default Console n/a BRIDGE Admin
Develcon Orbitor Default Console n/a password Admin
Dictaphone ProLog PBX PBX
Dictaphone ProLog NETWORK NETWORK
Dictaphone ProLog NETOP (none)
Digicom Michelangelo Multi admin michelangelo Admin
Digicom Michelangelo Multi user password User
Digicorp Viper Telnet n/a BRIDGE Admin
Digicorp Viper Telnet n/a password Admin
Digicorp Router n/a BRIDGE Admin
Digicorp Router n/a password Admin
Dlink DSL-500 Multi admin admin Admin
Draytek Vigor all HTTP admin admin Admin
Draytek Vigor 2600 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Draytek Vigor 2900+ HTTP admin admin Admin
Dynalink RTA230 Multi admin admin Admin
E-Con Econ DSL Router Router admin epicrouter Admin DSL Router
E-Tech ADSL Ethernet Router Annex A v2 HTTP admin epicrouter Admin Password can also be password
E-Tech Wireless 11Mbps Router Model:WLRT03 HTTP (none) admin Admin
E-Tech Router RTBR03 HTTP (none) admin Admin 1wan/4ports switch router
Edimax Broadband Router Hardware: Rev A. Boot Code: 1.0 Runtime Code 2.63 HTTP admin 1234 Admin
Edimax EW-7205APL Firmware release 2.40a-00 Multi guest (none) Admin http://secunia.com/advisories/11849/
Edimax ES-5224RXM Multi admin 123 Admin
Efficient Speedstream DSL Telnet n/a admin Admin
Efficient 5871 DSL Router v 5.3.3-0 Multi login admin Admin This is for access to HTTP admin console.
Efficient 5851 Telnet login password Admin might be all 5800 series
Efficient Speedstream DSL n/a admin Admin
Efficient Networks Speedstream 5711 Teledanmark version (only .dk) Console n/a 4getme2 Admin for all your TDC router needs
Efficient Networks EN 5861 Telnet login admin Admin
Efficient Networks 5851 SDSL Router N/A Console (none) hs7mwxkk Admin On some Covad Routers
Elsa LANCom Office ISDN Router 800/1000/1100 Telnet n/a cisco Admin
Enterasys ANG-1105 unknown HTTP admin netadmin Admin default IP is 192.168.1.1
Enterasys ANG-1105 unknown Telnet (none) netadmin Admin default IP is 192.168.1.1
Enterasys Vertical Horizon ANY Multi admin (none) Admin this works in telnet or http
Enterasys Vertical Horizon VH-2402S Multi tiger tiger123 Admin
Entrust getAccess 4.x and 7.x Web Admin gui websecadm changeme Admin Access to Admin Gui via /sek-bin/login.gas.bat
Ericsson Ericsson Acc netman netman
Ericsson Ericsson Acc netman netman
Ericsson MD110 Telnet MD110 help Admin
Ericsson BP250 HTTP admin default Admin
Ericsson ACC Tigris Platform All Multi public (none) Guest
EverFocus PowerPlex EDR1600 Multi admin admin Admin
EverFocus PowerPlex EDR1600 Multi supervisor supervisor Admin
EverFocus PowerPlex EDR1600 Multi operator operator Admin
Exabyte Magnum20 FTP anonymous Exabyte Admin
Extreme Networks All Switches Multi admin (none) Admin Submitted by Eastman Rivai
F5 Bigip 540 Multi root default Admin
F5-Networks BIGIP Multi n/a (none) Admin
Flowpoint 2200 SDSL Telnet admin admin Admin
Flowpoint DSL Telnet n/a password Admin Installed by Covad
Flowpoint 100 IDSN Telnet admin admin Admin
Flowpoint 40 IDSL Telnet admin admin Admin
Flowpoint Flowpoint DSL admin admin Admin
Fortinet Fortigate Telnet admin (none) Admin
Foundry Networks IronView Network Manager Version 01.6.00a(service pack) 0620031754 HTTP admin admin Admin http://www.foundrynet.com/services/d...tallation.html
Freetech PC BIOS Console n/a Posterie Admin
Freetech BIOS Console n/a Posterie Admin
Fujitsu Siemens Routers HTTP (none) connect Admin
Funk Software Steel Belted Radius 3.x Proprietary admin radius Admin
GVC e800/rb4 HTTP Administrator admin Admin
Gericom Phoenix Multi Administrator (none) Admin
HP ISEE Multi admin isee Admin
HP MSL Series Libraries Multi Factory 56789 Admin Factory password under Utilities. For all functions unlocked.
Hewlett Packard Power Manager 3 HTTP admin admin Admin
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR HPP187
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR HPP189
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR HPP196
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR INTX3
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR ITF3000
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR NETBASE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR REGO
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR RJE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR CONV
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi OPERATOR SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi OPERATOR DISC
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi OPERATOR SYSTEM
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi OPERATOR SUPPORT
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi OPERATOR COGNOS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi PCUSER SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi RSBCMON SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi SPOOLMAN HPOFFICE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi WP HPOFFICE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi ADVMAIL HPOFFICE DATA
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi ADVMAIL HP
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD SUPPORT
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD MGR
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD SERVICE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD MANAGER
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD HPP187 SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD LOTUS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD HPWORD PUB
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi FIELD HPONLY
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi HELLO MANAGER.SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi HELLO MGR.SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi HELLO FIELD.SUPPORT
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi HELLO OP.OPERATOR
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MAIL MAIL
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MAIL REMOTE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MAIL TELESUP
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MAIL HPOFFICE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MAIL MPE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER TCH
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER SECURITY
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER ITF3000
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER HPOFFICE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER COGNOS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MANAGER TELESUP
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR SYS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR CAROLIAN
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR VESOFT
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR XLSERVER
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR SECURITY
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR TELESUP
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR HPDESK
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR CCC
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR CNAS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR WORD
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR COGNOS
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR ROBELLE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR HPOFFICE
Hewlett-Packard HP 2000/3000 MPE/xx Multi MGR HPONLY
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet Net Printers Ones with Jetdirect on them Telnet (none) (none) Admin press enter twice if no response in telnet -submit by Anymous
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet Net Printers Ones with Jetdirect on them HTTP (none) (none) Admin HTTP interface -submit by Anymous
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet Net Printers Ones with Jetdirect on them FTP Anonymous (none) User send files to be printed -submit by Anymous
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet Net Printers Ones with Jetdirect on them 9100 (none) (none) User Type what you want and close telnet session to print it out -submit by Anymous
Hewlett-Packard webmin 0.84 HTTP admin hp.com Admin you can find more passwords here: http://www.vulnerabilite.com/password_db/
Huawei MT880r Multi TMAR#HWMT8007079 (none) Admin mpacheco.inimigo.com
Huawei mt820 V100R006C01B021 HTTP admin admin Admin Telefonica Colombia ADSL
IBM Ascend OEM Routers Telnet n/a ascend Admin
IBM A21m Multi n/a (none) Admin
IBM 390e Multi n/a admin Admin
IBM TotalStorage Enterprise Server Multi storwatch specialist Admin By Nicolas Gregoire
IBM 8239 Token Ring HUB 2.5 Console n/a R1QTPS Utility Program submitted by FX
IBM 8224 HUB Multi vt100 public Admin Swap MAC address chip from other 8224
IBM 3534 F08 Fibre Switch Multi admin password Admin
IBM switch 8275-217 Telnet admin (none) Admin
IBM Directory - Web Administration Tool 5.1 HTTP superadmin secret Admin Documented in Web Administration Guide
IBM Hardware Management Console 3 ssh hscroot abc123 Admin
IBM 3583 Tape Library HTTP admin secure Admin
IBM Infoprint 6700 http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html Multi root (none) Admin Also works for older 4400 printers and probably Printronics equivalents as well.
IBM T20 Multi n/a admin Admin
IBM IBM Multi n/a (none) Admin
IBM Remote Supervisor Adapter (RSA) HTTP USERID PASSW0RD Admin
IBM BladeCenter Mgmt Console HTTP USERID PASSW0RD Admin
IBM T42 HTTP Administrator admin Admin
IMAI Traffic Shaper TS-1012 HTTP n/a (none) Admin default IP 1.2.3.4
Infoblox INFOBLOX Appliance Multi admin (none) Admin
Infosmart SOHO router HTTP admin 0 Admin
Integral Technologies RemoteView 4 Console Administrator letmein Admin
Intel Shiva Multi root (none) Admin
Intel Express 9520 Router Multi NICONEX NICONEX User
Intel Express 520T Switch Multi setup setup User
Intel Wireless AP 2011 2.21 Multi (none) Intel Admin by FX
Intel Wireless Gateway 3.x HTTP intel intel Admin
Intel Shiva Guest (none) User
Intel Shiva root (none) Admin
Intel/Shiva Mezza ISDN Router All Telnet admin hello Admin
Intel/Shiva Access Port All Telnet admin hello Admin
Interbase Interbase Database Server All Multi SYSDBA masterkey Admin
Intermec Mobile LAN 5.25 Multi intermec intermec Admin
Intershop Intershop 4 HTTP operator $chwarzepumpe Admin
Intersystems Cache Post-RDMS Console system sys Admin Change immediately
IronPort Messaging Gateway Appliance Multi admin ironport Admin
Irongate NetSurvibox 266 1 HTTP admin NetSurvibox Admin
JAHT adsl router AR41/2A HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
JD Edwards WorldVision/OneWorld All(?) Console JDE JDE Admin/SECOFR
JDE WorldVision/OneWorld Multi PRODDTA PRODDTA Admin Owner of database tables and objects
JDS Microprocessing Hydra 3000 r2.02 Console hydrasna (none) Admin www.hydrasystems.com/h3kdocs/H3R25C04.pdf
Juniper ISG2000 Multi netscreen netscreen Admin Just a note - netscreen is now made by Juniper - otherwise no change
Juniper Netscreen 3.2+ Console serial# serial# Admin Resets to factory settings
KTI KS-2260 Telnet superuser 123456 special CLI can be disabled by renaming the regular login name to superuser
KTI KS2600 Console admin 123456 Admin
KTI KS2260 Console admin 123 Admin
Kalatel Calibur DSR-2000e Multi n/a 3477 Admin
Kalatel Calibur DSR-2000e on-screen menu system n/a 8111 restore factory defaults
Konica Minolta magicolor 2300 DL Multi (none) 1234 Admin info from: ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/cts/ou...2300dl/nic.pdf
Konica Minolta magicolor 2430DL All Multi (none) (none) Admin Taken from reference manual for product
Konica Minolta magicolor 5430 DL HTTP admin administrator Admin
Konica/ Minolta Di 2010f n/a HTTP n/a 0 Admin Printer configuration interface
Kyocera EcoLink 7.2 HTTP n/a PASSWORD Admin
Kyocera Telnet Server IB-20/21 multi root root Admin
Kyocera Intermate LAN FS Pro 10/100 K82_0371 HTTP admin admin Admin
LANCOM IL11 Multi n/a (none) Admin
LG Aria iPECS All Console (none) jannie maintenance dealer backdoor password
LG LAM200E / LAM200R Multi admin epicrouter Admin
LUCENT M770 Telnet super super Admin
Lanier Digital Imager LD124c HTTP admin (none) Admin
Lantronics Lantronics Terminal Server TCP 7000 n/a access Admin
Lantronics Lantronics Terminal Server TCP 7000 n/a system Admin
Lantronix Lantronix Terminal TCP 7000 n/a lantronix Admin
Lantronix SCS1620 Multi sysadmin PASS Admin 9600/N/8/1 XON/XOFF
Lantronix SCS3200 EZWebCon downloaded from ftp.lantronix.com login access Admin secondary port settings login: root password: system
Lantronix SCS400 Multi n/a admin Admin secondary priv. password: system
Lantronix SCS200 Multi n/a admin Admin secondary priv. password: system
Lantronix SCS100 Multi n/a access Admin secondary priv. password: system
Lantronix ETS4P Multi n/a (none) Admin secondary priv. password: system
Lantronix ETS16P Multi n/a (none) Admin secondary priv. password: system
Lantronix ETS32PR Multi n/a (none) Admin secondary priv. password: system
Lantronix ETS422PR Multi n/a (none) Admin secondary priv. password: system
Linksys WAP11 Multi n/a (none) Admin
Linksys DSL Telnet n/a admin Admin
Linksys EtherFast Cable/DSL ROuter Multi Administrator admin Admin
Linksys Linksys Router DSL/Cable HTTP (none) admin Admin
Linksys BEFW11S4 1 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Linksys BEFSR41 2 HTTP (none) admin Admin
Linksys WRT54G HTTP admin admin Admin
Linksys WAG54G HTTP admin admin Admin
Linksys Linksys DSL n/a admin Admin
Linksys WAP54G 2 HTTP (none) admin Admin
Linksys WRT54G All Revisions HTTP (none) admin Admin
Linksys model WRT54GC compact wireless-G broadband router Multi (none) admin Admin
Linksys AG 241 - ADSL2 Gateway with 4-Port Switch Multi admin admin Admin
Linksys Comcast Comcast-supplied HTTP comcast 1234 diagnostics 192.168.0.1/docsisdevicestatus.asp
Linksys WAG54GS Multi admin admin Admin
Linksys rv082 Multi admin (none) Admin
Linksys/ Cisco RTP300 w/2 phone ports 1 HTTP admin admin Admin
Linksys/ Cisco RTP300 w/2 phone ports 1 HTTP user tivonpw update access use for flashing firmware
Livingston IRX Router Telnet !root (none)
Livingston Livingston Portmaster 3 Telnet !root (none)
Livingston Officerouter Telnet !root (none)
Livingstone Portmaster 2R Telnet root (none) Admin
Lockdown Networks All Lockdown Products up to 2.7 Console setup changeme(exclamation) User
Logitech Logitech Mobile Headset Bluetooth (none) 0 audio access Thierry Zoller ([email protected])

----------


## kosko

Lucent B-STDX9000 Multi (any 3 characters) cascade
Lucent B-STDX9000 debug mode n/a cascade
Lucent B-STDX9000 all SNMP n/a cascade Admin
Lucent CBX 500 Multi (any 3 characters) cascade
Lucent CBX 500 debug mode n/a cascade
Lucent GX 550 SNMP readwrite n/a cascade
Lucent MAX-TNT Multi admin Ascend
Lucent PSAX 1200 and below Multi root ascend
Lucent PSAX 1250 and above Multi readwrite lucenttech1 Admin
Lucent PSAX 1250 and above Multi readonly lucenttech2 Admin
Lucent Anymedia Console LUCENT01 UI-PSWD-01 Admin requires GSI software
Lucent Anymedia Console LUCENT02 UI-PSWD-02 Admin requires GSI software
Lucent PacketStar Multi Administrator (none) Admin
Lucent Cellpipe 22A-BX-AR USB D Console admin AitbISP4eCiG Admin
Lucent System 75 bciim bciimpw
Lucent System 75 bcim bcimpw
Lucent System 75 bcms bcmspw
Lucent System 75 bcnas bcnaspw
Lucent System 75 blue bluepw
Lucent System 75 browse browsepw
Lucent System 75 browse looker
Lucent System 75 craft craft
Lucent System 75 craft craftpw
Lucent System 75 cust custpw
Lucent System 75 enquiry enquirypw
Lucent System 75 field support
Lucent System 75 inads indspw
Lucent System 75 inads inads
Lucent System 75 init initpw
Lucent System 75 locate locatepw
Lucent System 75 maint maintpw
Lucent System 75 maint rwmaint
Lucent System 75 nms nmspw
Lucent System 75 rcust rcustpw
Lucent System 75 support supportpw
Lucent System 75 tech field
MERCURY 234234 234234 SNMP Administrator admin Admin
MERCURY KT133A/686B SNMP Administrator admin Admin
Marconi Fore ATM Switches Multi ami (none) Admin
McAfee SCM 3100 4.1 Multi scmadmin scmchangeme Admin
McData FC Switches/Directors Multi Administrator password Admin
Mediatrix MDD 2400/2600 Console administrator (none) Admin From the Getting Started Guide (Draft)
Megastar BIOS Console n/a star Admin
Mentec Micro/RSX Multi MICRO RSX Admin
Mentec Micro/RSX MICRO RSX Admin
Meridian PBX ANY Telnet service smile System This is the default password on most Meridian systems.
Micronet Access Point SP912 Telnet root default Admin
Micronet Micronet SP5002 Console mac (none) Admin
Micronet 3351 / 3354 Multi admin epicrouter Admin
Microplex Print Server Telnet root root Admin
Mikrotik Router OS all Telnet admin (none) Admin also for SSH and Web access
Mikrotik Router OS 2.9.17 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Milan mil-sm801p Multi root root Admin
Minolta PagrPro QMS 4100GN PagePro HTTP n/a sysadm Admin
Minolta QMS Magicolor 3100 3.0.0 HTTP operator (none) Admin
Minolta QMS Magicolor 3100 3.0.0 HTTP admin (none) Admin Gives access to Accounting
Mintel Mintel PBX n/a SYSTEM Admin
Mintel Mintel PBX n/a SYSTEM Admin
Mitel 3300 ICP all HTTP system password Admin
Mitel SX2000 all Multi n/a (none) Admin
Motorola Cablerouter Telnet cablecom router Admin
Motorola WR850G 4.03 HTTP admin motorola Admin higher revisions likely the same
Motorola Wireless Router WR850G HTTP admin motorola Admin
Motorola SBG900 HTTP admin motorola Admin
Motorola Motorola Cablerouter cablecom router Admin
Mutare Software EVM Admin All HTTP (none) admin Admin http://www.mutare.com/data/kb/EVMAdminGuide.pdf
NAI Intrushield IPS 1200/2600/4000 SSH + Web console admin admin123 Admin By Nicolas Gregoire
NAI Entercept Management console GlobalAdmin GlobalAdmin Admin By Nicolas Gregoire : must be changed at 1st connection
NEC WARPSTAR-BaseStation Telnet n/a (none) Admin
NGSec NGSecureWeb HTTP admin (none) Admin
NGSec NGSecureWeb HTTP admin asd Admin
NOKIA 7360 Multi (none) 9999 Admin
NOMADIX AG5000 Telnet admin (none) Admin
NRG or RICOH DSc338 Printer 1.19 HTTP (none) password Admin no user
NetGear RM356 None Telnet (none) 1234 Admin shutdown the router via internet
NetGear WGT624 2 HTTP admin password Admin
NetGear Comcast Comcast-supplied HTTP comcast 1234 diagnostics page 192.168.0.1/docsisdevicestatus.html
NetGenesis NetAnalysis Web Reporting HTTP naadmin naadmin Admin
Netcomm NB1300 HTTP admin password Admin
Netgea FR314 HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear MR-314 3.26 HTTP admin 1234 Admin
Netgear RT314 HTTP admin admin Admin
Netgear RP614 HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear RP114 3.26 Telnet (none) 1234 Admin telnet 192.168.0.1
Netgear WG602 Firmware Version 1.04.0 HTTP super 5777364 Admin
Netgear WG602 Firmware Version 1.7.14 HTTP superman 21241036 Admin
Netgear WG602 Firmware Version 1.5.67 HTTP super 5777364 Admin
Netgear MR814 HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear FVS318 HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear DM602 FTP Telnet and HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear FR114P HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear ME102 SNMP (none) private Admin Standard IP-Address is 192.168.0.5
Netgear WGR614 v4 Multi admin password Admin 192.168.0.1 OR www.routerlogin.net
Netgear RP114 3.20-3.26 HTTP admin 1234 Admin default http://192.168.0.1
Netgear dg834g HTTP admin password Admin it should be work also with dg834gt
Netgear Router/Modem Multi admin password Admin
Netgear MR314 Multi admin 1234 Admin
Netgear GSM7224 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Netgear ADSL Modem DG632 V3.3.0a_cx HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear WGT634U HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear FWG114P Multi n/a admin password
Netgear GS724t V1.0.1_1104 HTTP n/a password Admin
Netgear WG602 1.7.x HTTP admin password Admin Default IP: DHCP or 192.168.0.227
Netgear CG814CCR 2 Multi cusadmin highspeed Admin Comcast small business router. Default access at 10.1.10.1
Netgear FVS114 GR HTTP admin password Admin
Netgear RO318 Multi admin 1234 Admin
Netgear WGT624 Serial console Gearguy Geardog Admin see http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/...Netgear/WGT624
Netopia Netopia 9500 Telnet netopia netopia Admin
Netopia R910 Multi admin (none) Admin
Netopia 3351 Multi n/a (none) Admin
Netopia 4542 Multi admin noway Admin
Netopia Netopia 7100 (none) (none)
Netopia Netopia 9500 netopia netopia
Netport Express 10/100 multi setup setup Admin
Netscreen Firewall multi netscreen netscreen Admin
Netstar Netpilot Multi admin password Admin http://www.netpilot.com/products/net...aq/default.asp
Network Appliance NetCache any Multi admin NetCache Admin
Network Associates WebShield Security Appliance e500 HTTP e500 e500changeme Admin
Network Associates WebShield Security Appliance e250 HTTP e250 e250changeme Admin
Network Everywhere NWR11B HTTP (none) admin Admin
Niksun NetDetector Multi vcr NetVCR Admin su after login with empty password
Nimble PC BIOS Console n/a xdfk9874t3 Admin
Nimble BIOS Console n/a xdfk9874t3 Admin
Nokia DSL Router M1122 1.1 - 1.2 Multi m1122 m1122 User
Nokia MW1122 Multi telecom telecom Admin Only in New Zealand.
Nokia M1921 Telnet (none) nokai Admin
Nokia ADSL router M1921 Telnet (none) nokia Admin
Nortel Meridian Link Multi disttech 4tas engineer account
Nortel Meridian Link Multi maint maint Maintenance account
Nortel Meridian Link Multi mlusr mlusr user account
Nortel Remote Office 9150 Client admin root Admin
Nortel Accelar (Passport) 1000 series routing switches Multi l2 l2 Layer 2 Read Write
Nortel Accelar (Passport) 1000 series routing switches Multi l3 l3 Layer 3 (and layer 2) Read Write
Nortel Accelar (Passport) 1000 series routing switches Multi ro ro Read Only
Nortel Accelar (Passport) 1000 series routing switches Multi rw rw Read Write
Nortel Accelar (Passport) 1000 series routing switches Multi rwa rwa Read Write All
Nortel Extranet Switches Multi admin setup Admin
Nortel Baystack 350-24T Telnet n/a secure Admin
Nortel Meridian PBX Serial login 0 AUTH codes in LD 8
Nortel Meridian PBX Serial login 1111 AUTH codes in LD 8
Nortel Meridian PBX Serial login 8429 AUTH codes in LD 8
Nortel Meridian PBX Serial spcl 0 AUTH codes in LD 8
Nortel Meridian MAX Multi service smile general engineer account
Nortel Meridian MAX Multi root 3ep5w2u Admin
Nortel Matra 6501 PBX Console (none) 0 Admin
Nortel Meridian MAX Multi maint ntacdmax Maintenance account
Nortel Meridian CCR Multi service smile general engineer account
Nortel Meridian CCR Multi disttech 4tas engineer account enter 3letter of day from yesterday an tomorrow (for Tuesday enter MonWed case sensitive) - may be twice to see root password in clear
Nortel Meridian CCR Multi maint maint Maintenance account
Nortel Meridian CCR Multi ccrusr ccrusr User account
Nortel Meridian Multi n/a (none) Admin
Nortel Meridian Link Multi service smile general engineer account
Nortel Contivity Extranet/VPN switches HTTP admin setup Admin
Nortel Business Communications Manager 3.5 and 3.6 HTTPS supervisor PlsChgMe Admin there is an exclamation point at the end of the password
Nortel Phone System All From Phone n/a 266344 Installers
Nortel Norstar Console 266344 266344 Admin
Nullsoft Shoutcast 1.9.5 PLS admin changeme Admin
OKI C5700 HTTP root the 6 last digit of the MAC adress Admin running with other models
OKI 6120e and 421n HTTP admin OkiLAN Admin
OMRON MR104FH Multi n/a (none) Admin
Omnitronix Data-Link DL150 Multi (none) SUPER Admin
Omnitronix Data-Link DL150 Multi (none) SMDR Admin
OpenConnect OC://WebConnect Pro Multi admin OCS Admin
OpenConnect OC://WebConnect Pro Multi adminstat OCS Admin
OpenConnect OC://WebConnect Pro Multi adminview OCS Admin
OpenConnect OC://WebConnect Pro Multi adminuser OCS Admin
OpenConnect OC://WebConnect Pro Multi adminview OCS Admin
OpenConnect OC://WebConnect Pro Multi helpdesk OCS Admin
Openwave WAP Gateway Any HTTP sys uplink Admin
Openwave MSP Any HTTP cac_admin cacadmin Admin
Oracle Oracle RDBMS Any Multi system/manager sys/change_on_install Admin
Osicom NETPrint 500 1000 1500 and 2000 Series Telnet Manager Manager Admin
Osicom NETPrint and JETX Print 500 1000 1500 and 2000 Series Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom Osicom Plus T1/PLUS 56k Telnet write private
Osicom NETCommuter Remote Access Server Telnet debug d.e.b.u.g User
Osicom NETCommuter Remote Access Server Telnet echo echo User
Osicom NETCommuter Remote Access Server Telnet guest guest User
Osicom NETCommuter Remote Access Server Telnet Manager Manager Admin
Osicom NETCommuter Remote Access Server Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom Osicom Plus T1/PLUS 56k write private
Osicom NETCommuter Remote Access Server Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom JETXPrint 1000E/B Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom JETXPrint 1000E/N Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom JETXPrint 1000T/N Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom JETXPrint 500 E/B Telnet sysadm sysadm Admin
Osicom NETPrint """500" 1000 1500 "and 2000 Series""" Telnet Manager
Overland NEO Series Libraries Multi Factory 56789 Admin Factory password under Utilities. For all functions unlocked.
Pacific Micro Data MAST 9500 Universal Disk Array ESM ver. 2.11 / 1 Console pmd (none) Admin
Panasonic CF-28 Multi n/a (none) Admin
Panasonic CF-45 Multi n/a (none) Admin
Panasonic PBX TDA 100/200/400 all Console (none) 1234 Admin google.com search q panasonic pbx tda 100 default password
Pansonic KXTD1232 Multi admin 1234 Admin
PentaSafe VigilEnt Security Manager 3 VigilEnt Security Manager Console PSEAdmin $secure$ Admin
Pentagram Cerberus ADSL modem + router HTTP admin password Admin
Pentaoffice Sat Router Telnet (none) pento Admin
Perle CS9000 any Console admin superuser Admin
Phoenix v1.14 Phoenix v1.14 Multi Administrator admin Admin
Pirelli Pirelli Router Multi admin mu Admin
Pirelli Pirelli Router Multi admin microbusiness Admin
Pirelli Pirelli Router Multi user password Admin
Pirelli Pirelli AGE-SB HTTP admin smallbusiness Admin
Pirelli AGE ADSL Router Multi admin microbusiness Admin
Pirelli AGE ADSL Router Multi user password User
Planet WAP-1900/1950/2000 2.5.0 Multi (none) default Admin
Planet ADE-4110 HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
Planet XRT-401D HTTP admin 1234 Admin
Planet ADE-4000 Multi admin epicrouter Admin
Planet WAP 4000 Multi admin admin Admin Default IP is 192.168.1.1
Polycom Soundpoint VoIP phones HTTP Polycom SpIp User
Polycom ViewStation 4000 3.5 Multi (none) admin Admin
Polycom iPower 9000 Multi (none) (none) Admin
Prestigio Nobile 156 Multi n/a (none) Admin
Proxim Orinoco 600/2000 All HTTP (none) (none) Admin WLAN accesspoint
Psion Teklogix 9150 HTTP support h179350 Admin
Psionteklogix 9160 1 HTTP admin admin Admin
Psionteklogix 9160 1 HTTP admin admin Admin
Pyramid Computer BenHur all HTTP admin admin Admin
Quintum Technologies Inc. Tenor Series all Multi admin admin Admin
RM RM Connect Multi setup changeme
RM RM Connect Multi teacher password
RM RM Connect Multi temp1 password
RM RM Connect Multi admin rmnetlm
RM RM Connect Multi admin2 changeme
RM RM Connect Multi adminstrator changeme
RM RM Connect Multi deskalt password
RM RM Connect Multi deskman changeme
RM RM Connect Multi desknorm password
RM RM Connect Multi deskres password
RM RM Connect Multi guest (none)
RM RM Connect Multi replicator replicator
RM RM Connect Multi RMUser1 password
RM RM Connect Multi topicalt password
RM RM Connect Multi topicnorm password
RM RM Connect Multi topicres password
Radware Linkproof ssh lp lp Admin
Radware Linkproof 3.73.03 Multi radware radware Admin
Raidzone raid arrays n/a raidzone
Ramp Networks WebRamp wradmin trancell
Ramp Networks WebRamp wradmin trancell
RedHat Redhat 6.2 HTTP piranha q User
RedHat Redhat 6.2 HTTP piranha piranha User
Research PC BIOS Console n/a Col2ogro2 Admin
Research BIOS Console n/a Col2ogro2 Admin
Ricoh Aficio AP3800C HTTP sysadmin password Admin
Ricoh Aficio 2228c Multi sysadmin password Admin Webpage admin
Ricoh Aficio AP3800C 2.17 HTTP (none) password Admin alternative to sysadmin and Admin
Ricoh Aficio 2232C Telnet n/a password Admin
Ricoh AP410N 1.13 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Ricoh Aficio 2020D HTTP admin password Admin
RoamAbout RoamAbout R2 Wireless Access Platform Multi admin password Admin
SAGEM FAST 1400 Multi admin epicrouter Admin
SIEMENS SE515 HTTP admin n/a Admin
SMC Barricade 7004 AWBR Multi admin (none) Admin 192.168.123.254 (WiFi AP)
SMC Router All HTTP admin admin Admin
SMC SMC broadband router HTTP admin admin Admin
SMC SMC2804WBR v.1 HTTP (none) smcadmin Admin
SMC WiFi Router All HTTP n/a smcadmin Admin model #2804WBRP-G
SMC SMB2804WBR V2 Multi Administrator smcadmin Admin
SMC 7401BRA 1 HTTP admin barricade Admin
SMC 7401BRA 2 HTTP smc smcadmin Admin
SMC Barricade7204BRB HTTP admin smcadmin Admin
SMC 2804wr HTTP (none) smcadmin Admin
SMC Router/Modem BR7401 Multi admin barricade Admin
SMC SMCWBR14-G SMCWBR14-G HTTP (none) smcadmin Admin
SMC Modem/Router HTTP cusadmin highspeed Customer Admin Comcast Commercial High Speed Modem model number 8013WG
SMC 7204BRA Multi smc smcadmin Admin
SMC SMCWBR14-G HTTP n/a smcadmin Admin mentioned password (no passwd) on your webpage is wrong
SMC smc7904wbrb Multi (none) smcadmin Admin
SMC SMC7004VBR HTTP n/a smcadmin Admin
SOPHIA (Schweiz) AG Protector HTTPS admin Protector Admin
SOPHIA (Schweiz) AG Protector SSH root root Admin
SSA BPCS Up to 5.02 Multi SSA SSA Admin rarely changed/used for upgrades-patches
Sagem [email protected] 1200 (Fast 1200) Telnet root 1234 User root/1234
Samsung MagicLAN SWL-3500RG 2.15 HTTP public public Admin def. WEP keys: 0123456789 1518896203
Scientific Atlanta DPX2100 Comcast-supplied HTTP admin w2402 diagnostics page 192.168.100.1
Secure Computing Webwasher all HTTP admin (none) Admin
Senao 2611CB3+D (802.11b Wireless AP) HTTP admin (none) Admin Default IP: 192.168.1.1
Sercom IP806GA HTTP admin admin Admin
Sercom IP806GB HTTP admin admin Admin
Server Technology Sentry Remote Power Manager Multi GEN1 gen1 view/control Telnet port 2001
Server Technology Sentry Remote Power Manager Multi GEN2 gen2 view/control Telnet port 2001
Server Technology Sentry Remote Power Manager Multi ADMN admn Admin Telnet port 2001
Sharp AR-M355N HTTP admin Sharp Admin
Sharp MX-3501n HTTP Administrator admin Admin
Sharp AL-1655CS HTTP admin Sharp Admin
Shoretel ALL HTTP admin changeme Admin
Siemens ROLM PBX eng engineer
Siemens ROLM PBX op op
Siemens ROLM PBX op operator
Siemens ROLM PBX su super
Siemens PhoneMail poll tech
Siemens PhoneMail sysadmin sysadmin
Siemens ROLM PBX admin pwp
Siemens PhoneMail tech tech
Siemens 5940 T1E1 Router 5940-001 v6.0.180-2 Telnet superuser admin Admin
Siemens PhoneMail poll tech
Siemens PhoneMail sysadmin sysadmin
Siemens PhoneMail tech tech
Siemens ROLM PBX admin pwp
Siemens ROLM PBX eng engineer
Siemens ROLM PBX op op
Siemens ROLM PBX op operator
Siemens ROLM PBX su super
Siemens SpeedStream 4100 HTTP admin hagpolm1 Admin DSL Modem and Router
Siemens SE560dsl Multi admin admin Admin Also has an account with: user/user
Siemens Speedstream SS2614 Hardware V. 01 HTTP n/a admin Admin
Siemens Hipath 3300-3750 Custom program 31994 31994 Admin
Siemens Gigaset All Multi (none) 0 Admin
Siemens Nixdorf PC BIOS Console n/a SKY_FOX Admin
Siemens Nixdorf BIOS Console n/a SKY_FOX Admin
Siemens Pro C5 Siemens Multi n/a (none) Admin
Sigma Sigmacoma IPshare Sigmacom router v1.0 HTTP admin admin Admin [email protected]
Signamax 065-7726S Multi admin admin Admin Switch
Siips Trojan 8974202 Multi Administrator ganteng Admin Thx
Silvercrest WR-6640Sg HTTP admin admin Admin
Sitecom All WiFi routers Multi (none) sitecom Admin
SmartSwitch Router 250 ssr2500 v3.0.9 Multi admin (none) Admin
Snapgear """Pro" Lite "and SOHO""" 1.79 + Multi root default
Solution 6 Viztopia Accounts Multi aaa often blank Admin
Sonic-X SonicAnime on Telnet root admin Admin 1.0101E+14
SonicWALL ALL ALL HTTP admin password Admin
Sorenson SR-200 HTTP (none) admin Admin
Sparklan Wx-6215 D and G HTTP admin admin Admin
SpeedStream 5660 Telnet n/a adminttd Admin
SpeedStream 5200-Serie SpeedStream Telnet Administrator admin Admin
SpeedXess HASE-120 Multi (none) speedxess Admin
Speedstream 5861 SMT Router Multi admin admin Admin
Speedstream 5871 IDSL Router Multi admin admin Admin
Speedstream Router 250 ssr250 Multi admin admin Admin
Speedstream DSL Multi admin admin Admin
Speedstream 5667 R4.0.1 HTTP (none) admin Admin
Sphairon (Versatel WLAN-Router) Multi admin passwort Admin
Spike CPE Console enable (none) Admin
Sun JavaWebServer 1.x 2.x AdminSrv admin admin Admin
Sun Cobalt HTTP admin admin Admin submit by Nabil Ouchn
Sun Microsystems ILOM of X4100 1 HTTP root changeme Admin
Swissvoice IP 10S Telnet target password Admin
Sybase EAServer HTTP jagadmin (none) Admin Source : Manufactor documentation
Symbol Spectrum series 4100-4121 HTTP n/a Symbol Admin Access Point Wireless
Symbol AP-2412 Multi n/a Symbol Admin 2Mbps FH AccessPoint
Symbol AP-3020 Multi n/a Symbol Admin 2Mbps FH AccessPoint
Symbol AP-4111 Multi n/a Symbol Admin 11Mbps DS AccessPoint
Symbol AP-4121 Multi n/a Symbol Admin 11Mbps DS AccessPoint
Symbol AP-4131 Multi n/a Symbol Admin 11Mbps DS AccessPoint
Symbol CB3000 A1 HTTPS admin symbol Admin Default IP 10.10.1.1
System/32 VOS Multi install secret Admin
T-Comfort Routers HTTP Administrator (none) Admin
TANDBERG TANDBERG 8000 Multi (none) TANDBERG Admin http://www.tandberg.net/collateral/u...00_UserMan.pdf
TVT System Expresse G5 Multi craft (none) Admin
TVT System Expresse G5 DS1 Module Multi (none) enter Admin
Tandberg 6000MXP Multi Admin (none) Admin
Tandberg Data DLT8000 Autoloader 10x Console n/a 10023 Maintenance
Tandem TACL Multi super.super (none) Admin
Tandem TACL Multi super.super master Admin
Team Xodus XeniumOS 2.3 FTP xbox xbox Admin
Teklogix Accesspoint Multi Administrator (none) Admin
Telco Systems Edge Link 100 Console telco telco telco
Teledat Routers HTTP admin 1234 Admin
Teletronics WL-CPE-Router 3.05.2 HTTPS admin 1234 Admin
Telewell TW-EA200 Multi admin password Admin
Telewell TW-EA501 v1 Multi admin admin Admin
Telindus 1124 HTTP n/a (none) Admin
Telindus SHDSL1421 yes HTTP admin admin Admin
Tellabs Titan 5500 FP 6.x Multi tellabs tellabs#1 Admin
Tellabs 7120 Multi root admin_1 Admin telnet on port 3083
Terayon Unknown Comcast-supplied HTTP (none) (none) diagnostics page 192.168.100.1/diagnostics_page.html
Terayon Unknown Comcast-supplied HTTP (none) (none) diagnostics page 192.168.100.1/diagnostics_page.html
Tiara 1400 3.x Console tiara tiaranet Admin also known as Tasman Networks routers
Topcom Wireless [email protected] 1154+ PSTN (Annex A) V 4.00.0 HTTP admin admin Admin G+ mode (125Mbps) integration
Topcom Wireless [email protected] 1154+ PSTN (Annex A) V 0.01.06 HTTP admin admin Admin WPA-PSK implemented
Topcom Wireless [email protected] 1154+ PSTN (Annex A) V 0.01.09 HTTP admin admin Admin Improved wireless stability
Toshiba E-Studio 3511c HTTP Admin 123456 Admin Multifunction Printer/Copier/Scanner/Fax
TrendNET TEW-435BRM 1 HTTP admin password Admin
Troy ExtendNet 100zx Multi admin extendnet Admin dizphunKt
U.S. Robotics SureConnect 9003 ADSL Ethernet/USB Router Multi root 12345 Admin
U.S. Robotics SureConnect 9105 ADSL 4-Port Router HTTP admin admin Admin
UNEX Routers HTTP n/a password Admin
US ROBOTICS ADSL Ethernet Modem HTTP (none) 12345 Admin
US Robotics USR8000 1.23 / 1.25 Multi root admin Admin DSL-Router. Web-Login always uses user root
US Robotics USR8550 3.0.5 Multi Any 12345 Any Best Modem
US Robotics SureConnect ADSL SureConnect ADSL Telnet support support User works after 3rd login trial
US Robotics USR9110 HTTP admin (none) Admin default IP subnet: 192.168.1.0
US Robotics USR9106 HTTP admin admin Admin
Unisys ClearPath MCP Multi NAU NAU Privileged Network Administration Utility
Unisys ClearPath MCP Multi ADMINISTRATOR ADMINISTRATOR Admin
Unisys ClearPath MCP Multi HTTP HTTP Web Server Administration
VASCO VACMAN Middleware 2.x Multi admin (none) Admin strong authentication server
Various DD-WRT v23 SP1 Final HTTP root admin Admin Alternative firmware
Verifone Verifone Junior 2.05 (none) 166816
Verilink NE6100-4 NetEngine IAD 3.4.8 Telnet (none) (none) Guest
Visual Networks Visual Uptime T1 CSU/DSU 1 Console admin visual Admin
VxWorks misc Multi admin admin Admin
VxWorks misc Multi guest guest Guest
Wanadoo Livebox Multi admin admin Admin
Wang Wang Multi CSG SESAME Admin
Watch guard firebox 1000 Multi admin (none) Admin
Watchguard SOHO and SOHO6 all versions FTP user pass Admin works only from the inside LAN
Westell Versalink 327 Multi admin (none) Admin
Westell Wirespeed Multi admin password Admin also try password: sysAdmin
Westell Wang Multi CSG SESAME Admin
Westell Wirespeed wireless router Multi admin sysAdmin Admin
Wyse Winterm 5440XL Console root wyse Admin
Wyse Winterm 5440XL VNC VNC winterm VNC
Wyse Winterm 9455XL BIOS (none) Fireport BIOS Case Sensitive
Wyse winterm Multi root (none) Admin
Wyse rapport 4.4 FTP rapport [email protected]+ ftp logon to controlling ftp server.
Wyse Winterm 3150 VNC n/a password Admin by satadru
X-Micro X-Micro WLAN 11b Broadband Router 1.2.2 1.2.2.3 1.2.2.4 1.6.0.0 Multi super super Admin From BUGTRAQ
X-Micro X-Micro WLAN 11b Broadband Router 1.6.0.1 HTTP 1502 1502 Admin From BUGTRAQ
X-Micro WLAN 11b Access Point 1.2.2 Multi super super Admin http://secunia.com/advisories/11342/
Xavi 7000-ABA-ST1 Console n/a (none) Admin
Xavi 7001 Console n/a (none) Admin
Xerox Multi Function Equipment Multi admin 2222 Admin combo fax/scanner/printer with network access
Xerox WorkCenter Pro 428 HTTP admin admin Admin
Xerox Document Centre 425 HTTP admin (none) Admin
Xerox DocuCentre 425 HTTP admin 22222 Admin works for access panel 2
Xerox Document Centre 405 - HTTP admin admin Admin
Xerox 240a HTTP admin x-admin Admin
Xerox WorkCentre 7132 Multi 11111 x-admin Admin
Xylan Omniswitch Telnet admin switch Admin
Xylan Omniswitch Telnet diag switch Admin
Xylan omniswitch Multi admin switch Admin
Xyplex Routers Port 7000 n/a system Admin
Xyplex Terminal Server Port 7000 n/a access User
Xyplex Terminal Server Port 7000 n/a system Admin
Xyplex Routers Port 7000 n/a access User
Xyplex Routers Port 7000 n/a access User
Xyplex Terminal Server Port 7000 n/a access User
Xyplex Terminal Server Port 7000 n/a system Admin
Yakumo Routers HTTP admin admin Admin
ZOOM ZOOM ADSL Modem Console admin zoomadsl Admin
ZTE ZXDSL 831 4.2 Multi ADSL expert03 Admin Default Password if user does not change it
Zcom Wireless SNMP root admin Admin
Zebra 10/100 Print Server Multi admin 1234 Admin
ZyXEL Prestige HTTP n/a 1234 Admin http://192.168.1.1
ZyXEL Prestige FTP root 1234 Admin
ZyXEL Prestige Telnet (none) 1234 Admin
ZyXEL Prestige 643 Console (none) 1234 Admin
ZyXEL Prestige 652HW-31 ADSL Router HTTP admin 1234 Admin http://192.168.1.1
ZyXEL Prestige 100IH Console n/a 1234 Admin
ZyXEL Prestige 650 Multi 1234 1234 Admin
ZyXEL Prestige 900 HTTP webadmin 1234 Admin 192.168.1.1:8080
ZyXEL Prestige 645 HTTP admin 1234 Admin
ZyXEL ZyWALL Series Prestige 660R-61C Multi n/a admin Admin
ZyXel Prestige P660HW Multi admin 1234 Admin
Zyxel ZyWall 2 HTTP n/a (none) Admin
Zyxel adsl routers All ZyNOS Firmwares Multi admin 1234 Admin this is default for dsl routers provided by the ISP firstmile.no
Zyxel Prestige 660HW Multi admin admin Admin
Zyxel Router 650-1 Telnet (none) 1234 Admin Telefonica
accton t-online accton Multi (none) 0 Admin
accton t-online accton Multi (none) 0 Admin
adtran MX2800 Telnet n/a adtran Admin hit enter a few times
adtran Smart 16/16e Telnet n/a (none) Admin hit enter a few times
adtran Atlas 800/800Plus/810Plus/550 Telnet n/a Password Admin crtl-L
adtran Smart 16/16e Telnet n/a PASSWORD Admin hit enter a few times
adtran NxIQ Telnet n/a adtran Admin hit enter a few times
adtran TSU IQ/DSU IQ Telnet n/a (none) Admin hit enter a few times
adtran Express 5110/5200/5210 Telnet n/a adtran Admin hit enter a few times
adtran Agent Card Telnet n/a ADTRAN Admin ctrl-PTT
adtran TSU Router Module/L128/L768/1.5 Telnet n/a (none) Admin hit enter a few times
adtran T3SU 300 Telnet n/a adtran Admin Hit enter a few times
apc Smartups 3000 HTTP apc apc Admin By Sentinel Software.net
apple airport5 1.0.09 Multi root admin Admin 192.168.1.1
asmack router ar804u HTTP admin epicrouter Admin
asus WL500g HTTP admin admin Admin
axis 2100 Multi n/a (none) Admin
aztech DSL-600E HTTP admin admin Admin
canyon router Multi Administrator admin Admin
cisco cva 122 Telnet admin admin Admin
cisco 3600 Telnet Administrator admin Guest
cisco GSR Telnet admin admin admin
cisco 2600 Telnet Administrator admin Admin
comtrend ct536+ Multi admin (none) Admin
conexant ACCESS RUNNER ADSL CONSOLE PORT 3.27 Telnet Administrator admin Admin
corecess 3113 Multi admin (none) Admin
creative 2015U Multi n/a (none) Admin
cuproplus bus Multi n/a (none) Admin
cyberguard all firewalls all console + passport1 cgadmin cgadmin Admin
d-link 504g adsl router HTTP admin admin Admin from product doco
d-link di-524 HTTP admin (none) Admin
d-link ads500g HTTP admin admin Admin
digicom Wavegate 54C HTTP Admin (none) Admin
dlink adsl HTTP admin admin Admin
draytek Vigor3300 series Telnet draytek 1234 Admin
edimax wireless adsl router AR-7024 Multi admin epicrouter Admin
ericsson md110 pabx up-to-bc9 Multi (none) help varies depending on config minimal list access by default
ericsson ericsson acc Multi n/a (none) Admin
fon La fonera 0.7.1 r1 HTTP admin admin Admin fon.com
giga 8ippro1000 Multi Administrator admin Admin
hp sa7200 Multi admin admin Admin
hp sa7200 Multi admin (none) Admin
hp 2300 Multi admin admin Admin
iPSTAR iPSTAR Satellite Router/Radio v2 HTTP admin operator Admin For CSLoxInfo and iPSTAR Customers
iPSTAR iPSTAR Network Box v.2+ HTTP admin operator Admin iPSTAR Network Box is used by the CSLoxInfo Broadband Satellite system.
iblitzz BWA711/All Models All HTTP admin admin Admin This Information Works On All Models Of The Blitzz Line
ibm a20m Multi n/a admin Admin
ihoi oihoh lknlkn HTTP Administrator pilou Admin
inchon inchon inchon Multi admin admin Admin inchon
intel netstructure 480t Telnet admin (none) Admin
intex organizer Multi n/a (none) Admin
ion nelu nel Multi n/a admin Admin vreau ceva
ion nelu nel Multi Administrator admin Admin vreau ceva
latis network border guard Multi n/a (none) Admin
linksys ap 1120 Multi n/a (none) Admin
longshine isscfg HTTP admin 0 Admin
maxdata ms2137 Multi n/a (none) Admin
mediatrix 2102 mediatrix 2102 HTTP admin 1234 Admin
medion Routers HTTP n/a medion Admin
microRouter 900i Console/Multi n/a letmein Admin
motorola vanguard Multi n/a (none) Admin
mro software maximo v4.1 Multi SYSADM sysadm Admin
netgear FM114P Multi n/a (none) Admin
netgear sc101 management software admin password Admin
netgear DG834GT 192.168.0.1 Multi admin Password Admin
netscreen firewall Telnet Administrator (none) Admin
netscreen firewall Telnet admin (none) Admin
netscreen firewall Telnet operator (none) Admin
netscreen firewall HTTP Administrator (none) Admin
nortel dms Multi n/a (none) Admin
nortel p8600 Multi n/a (none) Admin
olitec sx 200 adsl modem router Multi admin adslolitec Admin default ip 192.168.0.250
olitec (Trendchip) sx 202 adsl modem router HTTP admin admin Admin Firmware: 2.7.0.9(UE0.B1C)3.3.0.23
ovislink WL-1120AP Multi root (none) Admin
panasonic cf 27 4 Multi n/a (none) Admin
penril datability vcp300 terminal server Multi n/a system Admin
planet Akcess Point HTTP admin admin Admin
planet akcess point HTTP admin admin Admin
sagem fast 1400w Multi root 1234 Admin
samsung n620 Multi n/a (none) Admin
samsung modem/router aht-e300 Multi admin password Admin after reset
sharp AR-407/S402 Multi n/a (none) Admin
siemen speedstream 5400 059-e440-a02 HTTP admin (none) Admin
siemens hipath Multi n/a (none) Admin
silex technology PRICOM (Printserver) Multi root (none)

----------


## geosid

asxeto , με αφορμη το αβαταρ που εχεις ασχολησε με αυτονομη καταδυση?

----------


## tritsako

Ώραίο kosko, μπράβο, αλλά θα μπορούσε να μπεί σε ένα attachment.  ::

----------


## Vigor

http://www.ush.it/team/ascii/DefaultPasswordList.pdf

----------


## kosko

Κλειδωμα

----------

